# QR20 Engine Removal



## creationracing (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello,

Just registered on here, hoping for some help!

Basically my 2.0 petrol engine has gone up the spout, buring oil on cylinders 1 & 4. See here for the complete story:

UK Nissan X-Trail Owners Forum • View topic - List of T30 2.0 questions! - Update: Engine strip photos

Now, I'm going to have to replace the engine with an exchange unit. My question is about whether or not it is possible to remove the engine from out the top of the engine bay. I have slingers attached and have managed about one inch of seperation from the gearbox bellhousing, but can move it no further. Has anyone even managed to seperate the engine and gearbox in the car so the engine alone can be removed?

Thanks folks, I'm rather stuck at the moment so any advice would be gratefully received!

Thanks in advance,

Roy K.


----------



## creationracing (Aug 23, 2010)

Bump!

Help, anyone! Really struggling! Still cant get the damn engine to seperate from the gearbox!


----------



## Dennis1san (Apr 15, 2021)

Good Day
I have the same task ahead of replacing the 2L petrol motor. I would also like to kno if it's possible to get the motor out the top or Beter to drop the entire lot out the bottom. 
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 
Dennis1san


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

creationracing said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just registered on here, hoping for some help!
> 
> ...


The engine can be removed out the top. Have you unbolted the torque converter from the flywheel (drive plate)? The torque converter stays with the transmission. Once the torque converter is unbolted from the flywheel, you should be able to pull them apart. I've done a few myself so I know it can be done.
Note: - Before separating transaxle from engine, remove the crankshaft position sensor (POS) from cylinder block. Be careful not to damage sensor.
Below is a bolt chart for the bell housing to engine block taken from an FSM for a 2006 x-trail with a QR25DE engine. Hopefully the chart will apply to your model. The bolt lengths are very important.
Note: -


----------

